# Found a stolen 4 wheeler



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Last November @ ******* Yacht Club my buddy Dave (POPOKAWIDAVE) on here had one of his bikes stolen right out of camp in the middle of the night. Was a 02 honda foreman 450 OD Green looked like it just rolled off the showroom floor. It had flat black vision bruser rims with 26'' mud bi**ch tires and a 2'' lift looked awsome. 

WELL WE FOUND IT THIS WEEKEND WOOOOO HOOOO. AAARRTYY:
We were at RYC this weekend for Trucks Gone Wild and Sat afternoon a couple of our boys spotted it at the buggy wash and ran back to camp to get us. Turns out that this guy bought it from someone down in Miami in a parking lot for $1900.00. All that was done was the decals were removed and the VIN # was scratched off except the last 3 numbers. Everything else was the same just a little dirty. I loaded it up in the Police mans truck and the forensic unit will put some acid on the scratched VIN # and it will bring it back up so they can read it.

Once they confirm the # they will be giving him a call to come pick it up. we were all stoked it was a great week end. I wish we could of loaded it up Sun to take it home but will have to wait. Boy you should of seen this guy when we pulled up with about 15 people deep :yikes:. Lilbigtonka and his crew saw my bike and a crowd of people and rolled up too. Thanks for the assistence MAN. Sorry for the long post but it just feels good to get something back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad ya'll found it. I bet the rider was relieved when ya'll understood he was a buyer not the stealer!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes it was very nice to see dave with that smile.... when i seen your face i knew something was going down so we hauled ace over there trust me that dude nor his buddies wanted any of it......they were like a deer in the headlights when they see your crew plus mine lol........crazy thing was dave was just talking about it the night before when we were all at your camp.....


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

yea P, once he said that he had bought it a moth or so ago we all backed off a little. there was LOT of tention in the air lol.

thanks for the back up Brandon. it good to know you have people that got your back. I know Dave wanted to say thanks to you and your crew too. 
i will try to get Dave on and see if he can post the pics. lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

He is just as guilty. Would you buy a Atv with the vin scratched/ground off? I know I wouldnt. Glad he found it


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Should the dealer have bought an ATV with the Vin scratched off? lol. You can't jump to conclusions and beat the crap out of anybody you see because they "may" be involved. That's how YOU get sued and then a bunch of bad stuff will happen. Let the police figure it out, it's what they should be doing not fineing us for going trail to trail on the road etc etc.. lol. Keep us updated on the reports.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't say beat the crap out of anyone, just stating he is guilty too


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont think it was a dealer it was a private party but it was on side of the road or something vinnie knows more


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Great story. Nothin like friends to come show up lol. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man awesome story. Kinda reminds me of biker boys. The whole crew rolling up lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that it's found! Most of the bikes stolen these days aren't found in one piece or found at all.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

UPDATE,,,, Charolette Co. CSI unit finally called me to tell me the fourwheeler in question was mine. now i have to wait for the paperwork to be processed. Because the vin. was altered i have to have this paperwork to show the bike was stolen and recovered and to prove I AM the owner. i just want it back because i'm thinking of making it independent rear suspension. thanks to everyone. Big Dave


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on finding it!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Dave please no irs on it.......don't do it if anything do dual axle paddles


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

this is awesome!


----------

